# This weekends Storm



## MCL Landscaping (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea on what the track for this storm is on for Sunday into Monday for CT. Im hoping for another good one.


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I hope it aint like the last on we got here in rockland, crappy wet stuff, I am hoping for the nice fluffy white stuff and a lot of it. BUT I dought we are getting anything


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

The weathermen havent figured it out yet. Thats why they are keeping quiet about saying anything yet....


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

accu weather. com said they think its going out to sea hope their wrong


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

If I had to put money down right now- I'd say it slides out to sea :crying: That seems to be the general consensus right now...:realmad:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

towpro570;907757 said:


> accu weather. com said they think its going out to sea hope their wrong


dont listen to them til its happening.. maybe they will be right then


----------



## MCL Landscaping (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking good for Eastern CT


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

8-14 inches , im starting to get excited about this one


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah me too. They are changing their story. They even said coastal or more. Since Im at the Cape thats all I need. I hope we get nailed.


----------



## MCL Landscaping (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm whos gonna jinx it?


----------



## McGaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Why is p**** like snow? Because it's fun to play in, you never know when it's gonna cum, and only some of it is clean enough to eattymusic


----------



## MCL Landscaping (Dec 15, 2009)

I hate this they said we were gonna get it now they dont know if its gonna go to the south of us or what in CT WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

This morning they said it depends on how close it comes to the coast, hopefully we get slammed!!!!! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## MCL Landscaping (Dec 15, 2009)

Justin where abouts you located?


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Tiverton RI on the MA line.


----------



## MCL Landscaping (Dec 15, 2009)

yougot a message justin


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

replied....


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

McGaw;910694 said:


> Why is p**** like snow? Because it's fun to play in, you never know when it's gonna cum, and only some of it is clean enough to eattymusic


your nutz......


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

McGaw;910694 said:


> Why is p**** like snow? Because it's fun to play in, you never know when it's gonna cum, and only some of it is clean enough to eattymusic


I thought it was funny too!!! I fowarded to a few of my plowing buddies already!!!


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.accuweather.com

the man is a legend


----------



## MCL Landscaping (Dec 15, 2009)

3-6 for SE CT O BASTERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

were suppose to get pounded , hard .
http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=19668940001&title=Snow Storm for Mid-Atlantic


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

MCL Landscaping;911637 said:


> 3-6 for SE CT O BASTERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=19668940001&title=Snow Storm for Mid-Atlantic


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The big one is coming...no lie guys.


----------



## MCL Landscaping (Dec 15, 2009)

The whole east coast and southern ne is looking good for this one GET READY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

wow... get the plows on looks like things have taken a complete 180 from noon time.... and this time all the models seem to be thinkng the same way a BIG SNOWSTORM


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm can be ready in a minute!!!!!! No pun intended!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JustinD;911694 said:


> Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm can be ready in a minute!!!!!! No pun intended!


Thats what she said....


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

better find your plow and think about hooking it up timmy, you guys might get some snow, good luck!


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

tls22;911728 said:


> Thats what she said....


Ready in a minute.................................not done in a minute!:laughing:


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

yep and looks like my area will get little snow 1-3 ? or a dusting to a foot


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like Maryland, West Virginia, Virginia, Delaware, and South Jersey will be hardest hit with this one. Some places could see 1 to 2 feet actually.


----------



## MCL Landscaping (Dec 15, 2009)

2 out of 3 CT stations are saying signifigant snow on sunday. Lets git r done!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

towpro570;911748 said:


> yep and looks like my area will get little snow 1-3 ? or a dusting to a foot


Yeah- I'm betting on 0"-6" here in NJ- can't go wrong with that forecast!:laughing:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Longae29;911734 said:


> better find your plow and think about hooking it up timmy, you guys might get some snow, good luck!


Thanks bud.....this is going to be a no retreat, no surrender kind of storm. How did you do last weekend? You guys got pounded.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

lock n load . looking like heavy equipment material more n more wesportpayup


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

still sticking with my est. a dusting to a foot !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Powastroka (Dec 17, 2009)

Hopefully we git some too up here in south shore MA, they keep saying the storm track is going to keep inland rather than heading out to sea...

LET IT SNOW!!! wesport


----------



## Powastroka (Dec 17, 2009)

My phone has been ringing off the HOOK.. We are going to be getting WALLOPED!


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Here it comes!!!


----------



## Powastroka (Dec 17, 2009)

What a beautiful sight... Cant wait to get home and watch the FOX 25 news!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Can you say "gridlock"? 

Those major metro areas can't handle that kind of snow. Where do they put it!!! 

Good luck guys. Looks like it's going to miss us here in Maine.


----------



## MCL Landscaping (Dec 15, 2009)

CT DOT and all Contractors were in at 11 this morning and now just starting to SNOW!!!!!!!!!
Be safe everyone


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nothing here yet,,,where are you at?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Putnam County has nothing yet,Westchester has some flurrying going on,Dutchess has nothing---she's coming soon though according to the reports.


----------



## Powastroka (Dec 17, 2009)

8:23 and nothing yet here in southshore MA


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Snow is here--got 1/8'' on railing and falling hard.i'm getting excited. Dutchess started also.


----------



## kyler (Aug 22, 2008)

nothing here....I'm just south of Boston, Parents live in Southern Rhode Island, no snow there either, GF's parents live on the Cape, no snow there either, I will be heading out around 3 am....the ones they make a big stink about usually don't end up amounting to anything....we will see!!!!


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

MCL Landscaping;915307 said:


> CT DOT and all Contractors were in at 11 this morning and now just starting to SNOW!!!!!!!!!
> Be safe everyone


DOT was out at 11 not sure about the contractors though


----------



## MCL Landscaping (Dec 15, 2009)

its 615 just finally able to eat but still got more plowing to do arghhhhhhhhhhh but bringing home the money!!!!!!!!!!!! PLOWING 23 INCHES OF THE WHITE GOLD IS FUN


----------

